# Favorite MAC eyeshadows from every color of the Rainbow?



## blinkymei (Dec 24, 2008)

The top ones, doesn't have to be technical colors close to them since there are so many in between colors, I get so overwhelmed with all the colors MAC offers but sometimes are disappointed in some of the textures (ex. lustres!) even if the color is beautiful, feel free to edit:

WHITES: solar white, phloof
WHITE-ISH: next to nothing
REDS: heritage rouge p/g
ORANGES:
YELLOWS: cocomotion p/g
YELLOW-GREENS: vintage gold p/g?
GREENS: nightlight p/g
BLUE-GREENS:
PINKS:
PINK-PURPLES:
PURPLES: violet p/g
BLUE-PURPLES:
BLUES: freshwater, deep truth
TAUPES: satin taupe, warming trend
BROWNS: showstopper
BLACKS: carbon
GRAYS:
HIGHLIGHTS: femme fi
GOLDS:
SILVERS: electra
DUO CHROME/UNSURE:
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): fresh green mix


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 24, 2008)

Fun topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WHITES: Crystal Avalanche
WHITE-ISH: Shroom
REDS: Red from Danger Zone MES
ORANGES: Shockwave from Fafi 2 (aka the only orange I have!)
YELLOWS: Bright Sunshine 
YELLOW-GREENS: Chartreuse p/m
GREENS: This is hard because greens are my favourite!! I gotta go with a tie between Humid and Emerald Green p/m, (with Velvet Moss e/s close behind!)
BLUE-GREENS: Teal p/m
PINKS: Expensive Pink 
PINK-PURPLES: Star Violet (it's a plum but it's the closest I have)
PURPLES: Violet p/m
BLUE-PURPLES: [[not MAC, but I love UD Ransom!]]
BLUES: Parrot
TAUPES: Satin Taupe
BROWNS: Showstopper
BLACKS: Carbon!
GRAYS: Smoke and Diamonds
HIGHLIGHTS: Naked p/m!
GOLDS: Gold Dusk p/m
SILVERS: I don't really have any true silvers, so I'm sticking Sweet Sienna p/m here.
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Vanilla p/m
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Danger Zone


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 24, 2008)

C-Shock colors. Pretty much covers all colors!


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ oOoh gotta check out all those colors you listed sweeteternity and shootergirlnc lol that's true but I also was thinking of variations of those in perm lines


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree, fun topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHITES: Vanilla p/g
WHITE-ISH: Dazzlelight, Blanc Type, Crystal
REDS: Cranberry, Maroon
ORANGES: Firespot, Orange Tangent
YELLOWS: Golden Lemon, Bright Sunshine (don't have that one, but really want it!), Gold Dusk p/g
YELLOW-GREENS: Chartruese p/g, Fresh Green Mix
GREENS: Springtime Skipper, Gilded Green p/g, Bio Green, Spiritualize p/g
BLUE-GREENS: Teal p/g, Shimmermoss
PINKS: Pen 'n' Pink, Wintersky, Neutral Pink, Pink Split
PINK-PURPLES: Pinked Mauve p/g, All Girl p/g
PURPLES: Plum, Shale, Innuendo, Poison Pen, Circa Plum, Grape p/g
BLUE-PURPLES: Naval Blue p/g
BLUES: Bell-Bottom Blue p/g, Mutiny p/g
TAUPES: Subtle p/g, Mauvement p/g, Satin Taupe
BROWNS: Illusionary/Burning Ambition, Chocolate Brown p/g, Brun, Tempting, Museum Bronze
BLACKS: Hot Contrast
GRAYS: Artic Grey, Word of Mouth
HIGHLIGHTS: Dazzlelight, Blanc Type, Sunday Best
GOLDS: Rose Gold p/g (again, don't have this, but want it!)
SILVERS: Silver Fog p/g, Platinum p/g
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Play on Plums, Earthly Riches


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 25, 2008)

WHITES: Vanilla 
WHITE-ISH: mmmm shroom!!!
REDS: heritage rouge pigment!!!
ORANGES: ???
YELLOWS: chrome yellow!!!
YELLOW-GREENS: swimming
GREENS: humid
BLUE-GREENS: teal pigment
PINKS:da bling
PINK-PURPLES: ????
PURPLES: plum dressing... even though i HATE this color--> its the only one i own.
BLUE-PURPLES: ???
BLUES: mmmmmmmmm deep truth!
TAUPES: satin taupe
BROWNS: embark!
BLACKS: carbon
GRAYS: 
HIGHLIGHTS: SOLAR WHITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOLDS: ????
SILVERS: ????
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): danger zone

wow i need to expand my colors............................


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 25, 2008)

WHITES: Crystal Avalanche, Gesso.
WHITE-ISH: Solar White, Vanilla Pigment.
REDS: Coppering!
ORANGES: Orange, Golden Rod
YELLOWS: Chrome Yellow 
YELLOW-GREENS: Sharp
GREENS: Humid, Juxt
BLUE-GREENS: Parrot
PINKS: Swish, MUFE No. 75
PINK-PURPLES: Stars and Rockets
PURPLES: Satellite Dreams, Beautiful Iris
BLUE-PURPLES: Climate Blue
BLUES: Deep Truth
TAUPES: Satin Taupe
BROWNS: Espresso
BLACKS: Carbon
GRAYS: Swan Lake
HIGHLIGHTS: Vanilla Pigment, Shroom, Solar White, Phloof, Nylon
GOLDS: Woodwinked, Amber Lights, Goldmine
SILVERS: Electra
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Vellum 
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Illusionary / Burning Ambition


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 25, 2008)

WHITES: vanilla, crystal avalanche
WHITE-ISH: nylon, blond's gold, grand entrance (theyre all very light... and highlightish, thus i am calling them "whitish"
REDS: coppering, flammable paint
ORANGES:-
YELLOWS: bright sunshine
YELLOW-GREENS: old gold, bitter
GREENS: humid, mink and sable, velvet moss
BLUE-GREENS: blue brown pigment, club
PINKS: motif, cranberry
PINK-PURPLES: hepcat
PURPLES: violet trance, nocturnelle, grape pigment, up at dawn , satalite dreams
BLUE-PURPLES:
BLUES: electric eel, deep truth, big t
TAUPES: soba, bisque
BROWNS: embark, espresso, tempting, woodwinked
BLACKS: carbon
GRAYS: pandamonium, smoke and diamonds
HIGHLIGHTS: next to nothing, cloudbound, nylon, grand entrance, 
GOLDS: gold pigment, goldmine,
SILVERS: silver fog
DUO CHROME/UNSURE:
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): by jupiter, interview, anything with a copper zipper from red she said.


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 25, 2008)

*WHITES*: Solar White
*WHITE-ISH*: Ricepaper
*REDS*: Coppering
*ORANGES*: Firespot
*YELLOWS*: Going Bananas
*YELLOW-GREENS*: Old Gold pigment
*GREENS*: Humid
*BLUE-GREENS*: Waternymph
*PINKS*: Neutral Pink
*PINK-PURPLES*: Stars N Rockets
*PURPLES*: Sketch, Violet pigment
*BLUE-PURPLES*: Beautiful Iris
*BLUES*: Deep Truth
*TAUPES*: Satin Taupe, Innuendo
*BROWNS*: Bronze, Romp, Tempting, Espresso, Cork, Haux
*BLACKS*: Carbon
*GRAYS*: Mothbrown, Clue, Print
*HIGHLIGHTS*: Nylon
*GOLDS*: Goldmine, Amber Lights, Woodwinked
*SILVERS*: Electra
*DUO CHROME/UNSURE*: Club, Orb, All That Glitters, Mythology
*MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES)*: Heat/Element Duo


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 25, 2008)

WHITES: Solar White
WHITE-ISH: Your Ladyship pigment
REDS: Mi'lady MES (the red side), Flammable Paint
ORANGES:
YELLOWS: Chrome Yellow
YELLOW-GREENS: Golden Olive pigment
GREENS: Humid, Waternymph
BLUE-GREENS: Shimmermoss
PINKS: Sunset B.
PINK-PURPLES: Lotusland
PURPLES: Nocturnelle, Sketch
BLUE-PURPLES: Top Hat
BLUES: Parrot, Sea Me Shadestick
TAUPES: Satin Taupe
BROWNS: Woodwinked, Mulch, Twinks, Tempting
BLACKS: Black Tied, Carbon
GRAYS: Smoke and Diamonds, Sharkskin Shadestick
HIGHLIGHTS: Naked Lunch, Ricepaper
GOLDS: Gold Mode pigment
SILVERS: Silver Fog pigment
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Parfait Amour
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Earthly Riches, Play on Plums


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 25, 2008)

WHITES: vanilla
WHITE-ISH: n/a
REDS: electric coral
ORANGES: n/a
YELLOWS: n/a
YELLOW-GREENS: n/a
GREENS: n/a
BLUE-GREENS: shimmermoss
PINKS: pink venus
PINK-PURPLES: n/a
PURPLES: shadowy lady
BLUE-PURPLES: n/a
BLUES: electric eel, deep truth
TAUPES: n/a 
BROWNS: antiqued
BLACKS: carbon
GRAYS: n/a
HIGHLIGHTS: era
GOLDS: n/a
SILVERS: n/a
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: vanilla p/g, parfait amour
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): pink split, sea and sky, heat element, danger zone


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 25, 2008)

WHITES: Vellum and Chrystal Avalanche
WHITE-ISH: Solar White Blanc Type
REDS: Red from Danger Zone and Star Violet (more plummy)
ORANGES: Amber Lights
YELLOWS: Chrome Yellow 
YELLOW-GREENS: Sharp
GREENS: Humid and Velvet Moss
BLUE-GREENS: Steamy
PINKS: Swish
PINK-PURPLES: Stars and Rockets
PURPLES: Nocturnelle,Fig. 1 and Beautiful Iris
BLUE-PURPLES: Climate Blue
BLUES: Deep Truth
TAUPES: Satin Taupe
BROWNS: Bronze and Club (my fave)
BLACKS: Carbon
GRAYS: Knight Divine
HIGHLIGHTS: Vanilla Pigment, Solar White, Nylon and Blanc Type
GOLDS: Woodwinked, Amber Lights, Goldmine
SILVERS: Electra
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Club!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 26, 2008)

WHITES: Gesso
WHITE-ISH: Pollen
REDS: Passionate
ORANGES: Juiced
YELLOWS: Going Bananas
YELLOW-GREENS: Overgrown
GREENS: De Menthe
BLUE-GREENS: Parrot
PINKS: Expensive Pink
PINK-PURPLES: Stars n Rockets
PURPLES: Violet Trance
BLUE-PURPLES:
BLUES: Freshwater & Flashtrack
TAUPES: Satin Taupe
BROWNS: Twink
BLACKS: Black Tied
GRAYS: French Grey
HIGHLIGHTS: Pollen
GOLDS: Dazzlelight
SILVERS: Silver Ring
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Vellum
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Sea & Sky or Ether


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 26, 2008)

*WHITES*: Vellum, Fillament
*WHITE-ISH*: Vanilla 
*REDS*: Dangerzone MES, Rally Rally Red (Facefront)
*ORANGES*: Rule
*YELLOWS*: Chrome Yellow
*YELLOW-GREENS*: Overgrown/Sharp
*GREENS*: Bio Green, Golder's Green p/g
*BLUE-GREENS*: Delft pp, Teal p/g, Pretty Twisted
*PINKS*: Passionate, Threesome MES
*PINK-PURPLES*: Creme de Violet, Plum Dressing, Stars n Rockets
*PURPLES*: Vibrant Grape, Parfait Amour, Entremauve p/g
*BLUE-PURPLES*: Cornflower p/g, Beautiful Iris
*BLUES*: Mutiny p/g, Blue p/g, Sea & Sky MES
*TAUPES*: Satin Taupe, Sweet Sienna p/g
*BROWNS*: Coco Beach p/g, Reflects Bronze
*BLACKS*: Print, Night Soul p/g
*GRAYS*: Softwash Grey p/g, Silver Fog p/g
*HIGHLIGHTS*: Pink opal p/g, White Gold p/g, nylon
*GOLDS*: Gorgeous Gold, Gold Mine, Bee Incredible (Facefront)
*SILVERS*: Electra, Xynon Zephyr (Facefront)
*DUO CHROME/UNSURE*: Motif, Vellum
*MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES)*: Everything!


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 26, 2008)

OooOOH this sounds like fun!!

*WHITES: *Crystal Avalance & Vellum!!
*WHITE-ISH:* Solar White
*REDS:* does Coppering count?
*ORANGES: *Rule
*YELLOWS:* Bright Sunshine, Canary Yellow
*YELLOW-GREENS:* Golden Olive pigment, Chartreuse pigment
*GREENS:* Juxt, Emerald Pigment, Bio Green and Humid
*BLUE-GREENS:* does Cool Heat go here? + Plumage & Tilt and Zonk Bleu!
*PINKS: *Da Bling & Swish
*PINK-PURPLES: *Stars 'n Rockets & Hepcat
*PURPLES:* Beautiful Iris, Violet pigment and Nocturnelle
*BLUE-PURPLES: *Contrast & Parfait Amour
*BLUES:* Freshwater, Deep Truth & Blue Clam
*TAUPES:* satin taupe, warming trend
*BROWNS:* Woodwinked. Espresso & Twinks
*BLACKS:* Carbon & Black Tied!!
*GRAYS: *Print, Knight Divine.
*HIGHLIGHTS:* Dazzlelight!!! & Shroom.
*GOLDS: *Goldmine & Gorgeous Gold. 
*SILVERS:* Electra & Silver Ring
*DUO CHROME*/UNSURE: Vex!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES):* I really dislike MES!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm going to only use pressed MAC shadows that I happen to own for this.
*
WHITES: *Gesso
*WHITE-ISH:* Blanc Type, Solar White
*REDS:* Cranberry, Coppering
*ORANGES: *Firespot, Orange Tangent, Evening Aura
*YELLOWS:* Bright Sunshine
*YELLOW-GREENS:* Sharp
*GREENS:* Bio Green, Humid, Mink & Sable
*BLUE-GREENS:* Cool Heat
*PINKS: *Neutral Pink, Passionate
*PINK-PURPLES: *Romping, Lotusland
*PURPLES:* Illegal Cargo, Indian Ink
*BLUE-PURPLES: *Mystical Mist, Poison Pen
*BLUES:* Freshwater, Sea & Sky mono side
*TAUPES:* French Grey, Smoke & Diamonds
*BROWNS:* Sable, Woodwinked, Warming Trend
*BLACKS:* Carbon, Hot Contrast
*GRAYS: *Knight Divine
*HIGHLIGHTS:* Blanc Type, Cloudbound
*GOLDS: *Gorgeous Gold
*SILVERS:* Electra
*MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES):* Earthly Riches


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 28, 2008)

WHITES: Gesso, White Frost
WHITE-ISH: Blanc Type
REDS: Passionate, Beauty Marked
ORANGES: Paradisco 
YELLOWS: Chrome Yellow, Crest The Wave 
YELLOW-GREENS: Bitter, Sour Lemon, Rated "R" 
GREENS: Juxt, Swimming, Humid, Bio-Green, Velvet Moss 
BLUE-GREENS: Surreal, Strike A Pose, Zonk Bleu! 
PINKS: Sushi Flower, Petalescent 
PINK-PURPLES: Stars 'N' Rockets, Creme De Violet 
PURPLES: Purple Haze, Beautiful Iris 
BLUE-PURPLES: Parfait Amour, Violet Trance 
BLUES: Electric Eel, Flashtrack, Felt Blue 
TAUPES: Smoke & Diamonds
BROWNS: 
BLACKS: Carbon 
GRAYS: 
HIGHLIGHTS: Llama
GOLDS: Goldmine 
SILVERS: Pincurl, Silverthorn
DUO CHROME/UNSURE:
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES):


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 28, 2008)

^^ THANKS EVERYONE! this is super helpful for me because as you see from my list, I'm lacking in a lot of areas... I'm definitely going to check these out!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Dec 28, 2008)

WHITES: Vellum
WHITE-ISH: Shroom
REDS: Cranberry
ORANGES: Motif, Amber Lights
YELLOWS: Gorgeous Gold
YELLOW-GREENS: Metamorph
GREENS: Emerald Green
BLUE-GREENS: Parrot
PINKS: Sweet Lust
PINK-PURPLES: Pinked Mauve, Lovely Lily
PURPLES: Entremauve p/m
BLUE-PURPLES: Climate Blue
BLUES: Blue p/m
TAUPES: Satin Taupe
BROWNS: Magnetic Fields, Coco p/m
BLACKS: Black Tied
GRAYS: Pandamonium
HIGHLIGHTS: Shroom
GOLDS: Goldmine
SILVERS: Electra
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Vex
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Hot Contrast


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 28, 2008)

Great topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHITES: Mylar
WHITE-ISH: Vanilla
REDS: Heritage Rouge, Cranberry
ORANGES: Juiced, D'Bohemia
YELLOWS: Gorgeous Gold
GREENS: Sumptuous Olive, Copperize pigment (more green than copper), Old Gold
BLUE-GREENS: Shimmermoss
PINKS: Pro Pink, Apricot Pink pigment
PURPLES: Shale, Lovely Lily
TAUPES: Satin Taupe, Smoke and Diamonds
BROWNS: Twinks, Woodwinked, Moth Brown, Jete
BLACKS: Black Tied
GRAYS: Clue, Charred, Anti-Establishment
HIGHLIGHTS: Shroom, Shore Leave
GOLDS: Retrospeck
SILVERS: Electra
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Club
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Little Madame


----------



## carame1aura1 (Dec 29, 2008)

WHITES: 
WHITE-ISH: 
REDS: 
ORANGES: Coppering
YELLOWS: 
YELLOW-GREENS: 
GREENS: Golden Olive Pigment
BLUE-GREENS:
PINKS: Expensive Pink
PINK-PURPLES:
PURPLES: Star Violet
BLUE-PURPLES: Cornflower Pigment
BLUES: Freshwater
TAUPES: Sweet Sienna Pigment
BROWNS:
BLACKS: Carbon
GRAYS:
HIGHLIGHTS:
GOLDS: Vintage Gold Pigment, Cocomotion Pigment
SILVERS: 
DUO CHROME/UNSURE:
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Fresh Green Mix


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 29, 2008)

WHITES: Mylar
WHITE-ISH: Solar White, Vanilla Pigment.
REDS: Heritage Rouge pigment
ORANGES: Shockwave - the only orange I have!
YELLOWS: Golden Lemon pigment
YELLOW-GREENS: Fresh Green Mix, Chartreuse pigment
GREENS: Golden Olive pigment, Springtime Skipper, Mink & Sable
BLUE-GREENS: 
PINKS: Pink Freeze, Revved-up pigment
PINK-PURPLES: Pink pearl pigment
PURPLES: Trax, Graphology, Fig.1
BLUE-PURPLES: Climate Blue, Thunder
BLUES: Moon's Reflection, Moonflower, Cornflower pigment
TAUPES: Satin Taupe
BROWNS: Club, Mystery, Tempting
BLACKS: 
GRAYS: Knight Divine, Smoke & Diamonds
HIGHLIGHTS:  Shroom, Solar White, Femme-Fi
GOLDS: Woodwinked, Old Gold pigment, Gold Mode pigment
SILVERS: Silver Fog pigment, Rondelle, Family Silver
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Pink Opal pigment
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Play on plums, Earthly Riches


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 29, 2008)

WHITES: Frost pg
WHITE-ISH: 
REDS: red from dangerzone MES
ORANGES:
YELLOWS: 
YELLOW-GREENS: 
GREENS: teal p/g,verdigris
BLUE-GREENS:
PINKS:
PINK-PURPLES:mauve p/g
PURPLES: mauve p/g
BLUE-PURPLES:
BLUES: blue in interview MES
TAUPES: 
BROWNS: brown in interview MES
BLACKS: black in dangerzone MES
GRAYS: gilded ash
HIGHLIGHTS: tempting
GOLDS:reflects bronze glitter
SILVERS: 
DUO CHROME/UNSURE:
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): dangerzone & interview


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 29, 2008)

WHITES: solar white, vellum, vanilla p/g
WHITE-ISH: nylon
REDS: falling star, red from dangerzone MES
ORANGES: rule, off the radar p/g
YELLOWS: none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




YELLOW-GREENS: vintage gold p/g
GREENS: golden olive p/g, humid 
BLUE-GREENS: greensmoke (i may be colorblind idk but i see a bit of blue)
PINKS: post haste
PINK-PURPLES: stars n rockets, endless love, plum dressing 
PURPLES: fig 1, nocturnelle, hepcat
BLUE-PURPLES: contrast
BLUES: deep truth
TAUPES: sable
BROWNS: twinks, bronze
BLACKS: carbon
GRAYS: the gray one from Barbie??
HIGHLIGHTS: nylon, phloof, vanilla p/g
GOLDS: gold mode p/g. goldmine
SILVERS: none
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: vellum 
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): dangerzone & odd couple


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 31, 2009)

WHITES: unbasic white
WHITE-ISH: ricepaper
REDS: 
ORANGES: more like coral, but i like paradisco
YELLOWS: goldmine
YELLOW-GREENS: vintage gold pigment, gorgeous gold
GREENS: humid
BLUE-GREENS: deep blue green p/m
PINKS: expensive pink
PINK-PURPLES: stars n rockets
PURPLES: nocturnelle
BLUE-PURPLES: contrast (more like navy blue)
BLUES: deep truth, freshwater
TAUPES: satin taupe
BROWNS: cork, showstopper
BLACKS: black tied, carbon
GRAYS: print
HIGHLIGHTS: naked lunch
GOLDS: see yellow
SILVERS: silver ring
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: club, blue brown pigment
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): two to glow


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Aug 31, 2009)

_* WHITES: Unbasic White
WHITE-ISH: -
REDS: Accent Red Pigment
ORANGES: Fab N Flashy
YELLOWS: Goin Bananas
YELLOW-GREENS: Chartreuse Pigment, Bitter
GREENS: Wondergrass and One Off
BLUE-GREENS: Gulf Stream
PINKS: Sunset B, Ego and Fuchsia Pigment
PINK-PURPLES: Lotusland and Purple Shower
PURPLES: Push The Edge Pigment, Fashion Groupie
BLUE-PURPLES: Parfait Amour
BLUES: Haunting, Freshwater
TAUPES: -
BROWNS: Go
BLACKS: Dark Soul Pigment
GRAYS: Smoke and Diamonds, Silverthorn
HIGHLIGHTS: Nylon
GOLDS: Gorgeous Gold
SILVERS: Polar Opposites
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Stars and Rockets
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Eccentricity*_


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Aug 31, 2009)

*WHITES: *Crystal Avalanche
*WHITE-ISH:* Polished Ivory pigment
*REDS:* Cranberry, Beautyburst
*ORANGES: *Firespot, Basic Orange pigment
*YELLOWS:* Bright Sunshine, Primary Yellow pigment
*YELLOW-GREENS:* Bitter
*GREENS:* Springtime Skipper
*BLUE-GREENS:* Deep Blue Green pigment, Parrot
*PINKS: *Pink Vivid pigment, Whistle (perfect pink highlighter)
*PINK-PURPLES: *Stars n' Rockets, more deep: Smoke Signal pigment
*PURPLES:* Indian Ink
*BLUE-PURPLES: *Poison Pen
*BLUES:* Felt Blue
*TAUPES:* Smoke & Diamonds
*BROWNS:* Mystery, Buck Wheat
*BLACKS:* Carbon
*GRAYS: *Knight Divine
*HIGHLIGHTS:* Whistle
*GOLDS: *Gold (metal pigment pro)
*SILVERS:* Platinum (metal pigment pro)
*MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES):* Mi' Lady


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 31, 2009)

WHITES: Gesso
WHITE-ISH: Solar White
REDS: Heritage Rouge (not really red), Cranberry
ORANGES: MUFE #11 (not MAC)
YELLOWS: Crest the Wave
YELLOW-GREENS: Gorgeous Gold, Rated R
GREENS: Lime, Humid
BLUE-GREENS: Gulf Stream, Teal p/m
PINKS: Ego, Post Haste
PINK-PURPLES: Stars n Rockets
PURPLES: Top Hat, Poison Pen
BLUE-PURPLES: Climate Blue
BLUES: Freshwater, Tilt
TAUPES: satin taupe, Smut (sorta taupe)
BROWNS: Cork, Embark
BLACKS: carbon
GRAYS: Print, Mothbrown
HIGHLIGHTS: Your Ladyship p/m, Blanc Type
GOLDS: Goldmine, Golden Lemon p/m
SILVERS: Silverthorn, Platinum p/m
DUO CHROME/UNSURE:Blue Brown, Old Gold, Pink Pearl
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES):  no likey


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2009)

this is a really fun topic!

WHITES: 
WHITE-ISH: dazzlelight
REDS: 
ORANGES: paradisco, off the page
YELLOWS: going bananas
YELLOW-GREENS: bitter
GREENS: humid, juxt
BLUE-GREENS: deep blue green pigment, strike a pose, plumage, parrot
PINKS: the graphic gardens pinks in the fresh cut palette.. yummy
PINK-PURPLES: stars n rockets, creme de violet
PURPLES: beautiful iris, nocturnelle
BLUE-PURPLES: stylin' from the hello kitty quad
BLUES: deep truth, freshwater
TAUPES: 
BROWNS: smoke and diamonds (its kind of browny grey)
BLACKS: carbon
GRAYS: knight divine
HIGHLIGHTS: creme royal (hello kitty quad)
GOLDS: goldmine
SILVERS: silver ring
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: club
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): sea n sky, ether


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 1, 2009)

UPDATE:

WHITES: Vellum, Unbasic White
WHITE-ISH: Solar White, Vanilla, Next to Nothing
REDS: Electric Coral p/g, Seeds of Love, Antiqued (it's close enough since it's a reddish brown)
ORANGES: Off the Page
YELLOWS: Crest the Wave, Bright Future
YELLOW-GREENS: Sharp, Rated "R"
GREENS: One-Off, Golden Olive p/g, Bitter
BLUE-GREENS: Shimmermoss, Mood Ring, Aquavert, Too Dolly, Newly Minted, Deep Blue Green p/g
PINKS: Sunset B., Dear Cupcake, V.I.P., Swish, Da Bling, Pink Venus, Baby Petals, Revved Up p/g (it's closest to a pink color since it's a rose color)
PINK-PURPLES: Pink Pearl p/g, Romping
PURPLES: Fashion Groupie, Dame's Desire, Smudged Violet, Shadowy Lady, Royal Tour, Viz-A-Voilet p/g, Push the Edge p/g, Cassette, Petal Worship, Vibrant Grape, Graphology, Milk p/g, Lotusland
BLUE-PURPLES: Climate Blue, Contrast
BLUES: Clarity, Electric Eel, Wisteria, Mutiny p/g, Deep Truth, Sea Cadet, Strike A Pose,
TAUPES: Satin Taupe, Style Snob, Go
BROWNS: Dark Edge, Bold & Brazen, Tempting, Era, Cocomotion p/g
BLACKS: Carbon, Cloudburst
GRAYS: Divine Night, Smoke & Diamonds, Fashion
HIGHLIGHTS: Femme Fi, Awash, Photorealism, Hoppin, Soft Force
GOLDS: n/a
SILVERS: Fineshine, Silverthorn
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Stars N Rockets, Vanilla p/g,  
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Pink Split, Heat/Element, Sea & Sky, Danger Zone


----------



## tepa1974 (Sep 1, 2009)

WHITES: Crystal Avalanche
WHITE-ISH: Naked pigment
REDS: Sketch
ORANGES: Juiced
YELLOWS: Bright Sunshine
YELLOW-GREENS: Rated R
GREENS: Humid
BLUE-GREENS: Parrot
PINKS: Sushi Flower 
PINK-PURPLES: Hepcat
PURPLES: Top Hat
BLUE-PURPLES: Contrast 
BLUES: Atlantic Blue
TAUPES: Smoke and Diamonds
BROWNS: Smut
BLACKS: carbon
GRAYS: knight divine
HIGHLIGHTS: femme fi
GOLDS: Vintage Gold
SILVERS: Electra
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: blue green pigment
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): sea & sky


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 1, 2009)

*WHITES*: Gesso
*WHITE-ISH*: Ricepaper, Vanilla Pigment
*REDS*: Coppering, Accent Red p/g
*ORANGES*: Off the Page
*YELLOWS*: Golden Lemon pigment
*YELLOW-GREENS*: Rated R, Chartreuse p/g
*GREENS*: Golder's Green, Rated R
*BLUE-GREENS*: deep blue green p/g, teal p/g
*PINKS*: Pink Opal
*PINK-PURPLES*: lotusland
*PURPLES*: full force violet p/g, Violet p/g
*BLUE-PURPLES*: Beautiful Iris
*BLUES*: Rebel Rock Blue Pigment
*TAUPES*: Satin Taupe
*BROWNS*: Cocoa Beach
*BLACKS*: Black Black Pigment
*GRAYS*: Knight Divine
*HIGHLIGHTS*: Vanilla p/g, Pink opal p/g, 
*GOLDS*: Old Gold p/g, Cocomotion p/g
*SILVERS*: Electra,  Platinum (metal pigment pro)
*DUO CHROME/UNSURE*: Vellum, Vanilla p/g, Blue Brown p/g, Helium p/g


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2009)

WHITES: vellum, gesso
WHITE-ISH: dazzle light, next to nothing, shroom
REDS: accent red pigment
ORANGES: juiced - not an obvious orange but it's still nice
YELLOWS: bright future
YELLOW-GREENS: rated r
GREENS: emerald green pigment, one off, sprout
BLUE-GREENS: teal pigment, steamy
PINKS: sandy b
PINK-PURPLES: pink pearl pigment
PURPLES: violet pigment, grape pigment, trax, parfait amour
BLUE-PURPLES: cornflower pigment
BLUES: fresh water, mutiny pigment
TAUPES: satin taupe
BROWNS: cork
BLACKS: black tied
GRAYS: silver ring
HIGHLIGHTS: solar white
GOLDS: gold pigment, vintage gold pigment
SILVERS: silver thorne, platinum pigment
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: club 
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): fresh green mix


----------



## BoaConstrictor (Sep 16, 2009)

WHITES: Gesso
 WHITE-ISH: Vanilla e/s
REDS: Cranberry
ORANGES: Rule
YELLOWS: Chrome Yellow
YELLOW-GREENS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GREENS: Juxt
BLUE-GREENS: Haunting
PINKS: Expensive Pink
PINK-PURPLES: Stars N' Rockets
PURPLES: Stars N' Rockets...
BLUE-PURPLES: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BLUES: Deep Truth
TAUPES: Patina
BROWNS:  Soft Brown, Espresso
 BLACKS: Black Tied
GRAYS: Print
 HIGHLIGHTS: Vanilla
GOLDS: Gorgeous Gold
SILVERS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES):


----------



## geeko (Oct 7, 2009)

WHITES: Crystal avalanche
WHITE-ISH: Solar White
REDS: Nil...am not a fan of red shadows
ORANGES:Goldmine, Firespot
YELLOWS: Gorgeous gold, 
YELLOW-GREENS: Overgrown
GREENS: Lucky green, Swimming
BLUE-GREENS:Aquadisiac, Parrot
PINKS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a Bling, Pink Venus
PINK-PURPLES:nil
PURPLES: Violet pigment
BLUE-PURPLES:Beautiful Iris
BLUES: freshwater
TAUPES: satin taupe
BROWNS: Woodwinked
BLACKS: Carbon
GRAYS:nil
HIGHLIGHTS:Cloudburst
GOLDS:Golden Lemon pigment
SILVERS: electra
DUO CHROME: nil
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Cinderfella


----------



## makeba (Oct 7, 2009)

whites:  Gesso
white-ish:  cloudbound
reds:         heritage rouge, cranberry, accent red pigment
orange:      rule
blue-green:  deep blue green pigment
blues:        freshwater, deep truth, felt blue
red-orange: coppering
yellow:        chrome yellow
yellow green: rated r
pinks:           pink freeze, pink venus
pink-purples:  star violet, creme de violet
purples:         entremauve pigment, violet trance
taupes:         satin taupe, patina
blacks:          carbon
greys:           print, suspicion
silver grey:     knight devine
golds:            goldmine
silvers:           silverthorne


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Oct 8, 2009)

*WHITES*: 
*WHITE-ISH*: Blanc Type
*REDS*: Coppering, Mythology
*ORANGES*: Off the Page, Orange.
*YELLOWS*: Bright Sunshine, Gorgeous Gold
*YELLOW-GREENS*: Lime
*GREENS*: Bio Green, Old Gold pig, Greensmoke, Bottle Green
*BLUE-GREENS*: Teal pig, Plummage, Cool Heat, Shimmermoss
*PINKS*: Expensive Pink, Passionate, Sushi Flower, Swish
*PINK-PURPLES*: Plum Dressing, Sketch, Vibrant Grape, Stars N Rockets
*PURPLES*: Idol Eyes, Crystal, Graphology,Fig 1, 
*BLUE-PURPLES*: Parfait Amour, Violet Trance
*BLUES*: Electric Eel, Aquadisiac, Haunting, Deep Truth, Contrast, Tilt 
*TAUPES*: 
*BROWNS*: Espresso, Handwritten, Mulch, Bronze, Antiqued, Honey Lust
*BLACKS*: Carbon
*GRAYS*: Knight Divine, Idol Eyes
*HIGHLIGHTS*: Blanc Type, Rose Blanc
*GOLDS*: Goldmine, hands down. Amber Lights
*SILVERS*: 
*DUO CHROME/UNSURE*:Helium pig, Vex... um....


----------



## Caderas (Oct 9, 2009)

WHITES: Gesso
WHITE-ISH: Orb, Vanilla
REDS: Cranberry?
ORANGES: Orange
YELLOWS: Primary Yellow
YELLOW-GREENS: would love True Chartreuse if i had it!
GREENS: Aquavert/Warm Chill, Kelly Green
BLUE-GREENS: Teal, Plumage
PINKS: Sushi Flower
PINK-PURPLES: ?
PURPLES: Violet
BLUE-PURPLES: Climate Blue
BLUES: Aquadisiac, Cool Heat, Gulfstream
TAUPES: French Grey, Copperplate
BROWNS: Folie, Brown Down (will love Handwritten or Smut once i get them!)
BLACKS: Carbon
GRAYS: Scene, Pandamonium
HIGHLIGHTS: Vanilla (both p/g & e/s), Pink Opal, sometimes Gesso!
GOLDS: Gold glitter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SILVERS: Platinum
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: Pink Opal, Pink Pearl, Cornflower
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES):  i really want the Earthly Riches that i bought for my friend and she loves!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 9, 2009)

WHITES: White Frost
WHITE-ISH: Shroom
REDS: n/a
ORANGES: n/a
YELLOWS: Chrome Yellow
YELLOW-GREENS: Bitter
GREENS: Humid, Steamy
BLUE-GREENS: Cool Heat
PINKS: Swish
PINK-PURPLES: Stars n Rockets
PURPLES: Satellite Dreams
BLUE-PURPLES: n/a
BLUES: Electric Eel, Moon's Reflection
TAUPES: Satin Taupe
BROWNS: Club, Mulch
BLACKS: Black Tied
GRAYS: Knight
HIGHLIGHTS: Shroom
GOLDS: Woodwinked
SILVERS: Silver p/m
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: n/a
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): n/a


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 9, 2009)

*WHITE: *Gesso
*  WHITE-ISH: *Blanc Type
*  RED: *Post Haste
*  ORANGE: *Sunsplosion
*  YELLOW: *Bright Sunshine
*  YELLOW-GREEN:* Eyepopping
*  GREEN: *Bio Green
*  BLUE-GREEN:* Gulfstream
*  PINK:* Sushi Flower
*  PINK-PURPLE:* Star Violet
*  PURPLE:* Parfait Amour
*  BLUE-PURPLE: *Violet Trance
*  BLUE: *Clarity
*  TAUPE: *Style Snob
*  BROWN: *Tete-A-Tint
*  BLACK:* Typographic
*  GRAY: *Apres Ski
*  HIGHLIGHT: *Goldbit
*  GOLD:* Woodwinked
*  SILVER:* Silverthorn
*  DUO CHROME/UNSURE: *Vellum
*  MINERALIZED EYESHADOW (MES):* Sea & Sky

I may have had a bit too much fun with this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*



*


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 3, 2016)

WHITES: Crystal Avalanche
WHITE-ISH: Shroom or Blanc Type
REDS: Coppering or Red Alert count?
ORANGES: Sun and Sand from the To the Beach collection. It's a pale matte peachy orange color. And Soft Brown is definitely an orangey brown color. Does that count?
YELLOWS: Don't own any!
YELLOW-GREENS: Don't own any!
GREENS: Sumptuous Olive
BLUE-GREENS: Gulf Stream or Haunting 
PINKS: Da Bling or expensive pink
PINK-PURPLES: Stars and Rockets
PURPLES: Trax. 
BLUE-PURPLES: um no! Unless it is pinky purple, I really dislike most purples. 
BLUES: Don't have any true blues.  Blue green like haunting or gulf stream
TAUPES: Sable? SatinTaupe looks dreadful on me!
BROWNS: Mulch
BLACKS: carbon
GRAYS: Vex count? Oh yeah I do own Knight Divine!
HIGHLIGHTS: shroom or dazzlelight
GOLDS: Woodwinked or patina or vanilla pigment
SILVERS: Don't have any
DUO CHROME/UNSURE: club*or blue brown pugment
MINERALIZED EYESHADOWS (MES): Don't have one. That formula is terrible!


----------

